# Peruvian orchid party (with ID requests)



## kentuckiense (Jan 1, 2016)

These were found in the eastern Andes along the Inca Trail. I welcome any ideas about identity!




Aa sp.




Aa sp. (I _think_ this is the same as the previous species, but I don't know for sure)




Pterichis leucoptera (I think)




Pterichis silvestris (I think)


----------



## kentuckiense (Jan 1, 2016)

Pterichis species 1




Pterichis species 2




Malaxis andicola




Malaxis andicola detail


----------



## kentuckiense (Jan 1, 2016)

Stelis species 1 (in quite xeric conditions)




Stelis species 2




Stelis species 3




Stelis species 4


----------



## kentuckiense (Jan 1, 2016)

Phragmipedium caudatum




Oncidium of some kind?




No idea. An Encyclia?




No idea. Structure resembles Dichaea.


----------



## kentuckiense (Jan 1, 2016)

Epidendrum secundum




Epidendrum species




Epidendrum species (same as above)




Epidendrum species




Epidendrum species




Epidendrum species


----------



## kentuckiense (Jan 1, 2016)

Elleanthus species




Elleanthus species (same as above)




Elleanthus species




Elleanthus species (same as above)


----------



## kentuckiense (Jan 1, 2016)

And I close with Masdevallia veitchiana, which I finally found after sundown in the rain on our final night on the Inca Trail.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 1, 2016)

Cool! Ty. How much were the plane tickets?


Elmer Nj


----------



## NYEric (Jan 1, 2016)

Thanks for sharing. So many beauties, check Peruflora and Ecuagenera's sites too for ID's.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 1, 2016)

Fascinating. Thank-you.


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 1, 2016)

Great plants and flowers!!!! Jean


----------



## fibre (Jan 1, 2016)

JeanLux said:


> Great plants and flowers!!!! Jean


... and pics!


----------



## kentuckiense (Jan 1, 2016)

Forgot to add a few photos from the Tambopata River area.




Habenaria sp. (growing as an emergent at the margin of an oxbow lake)




Potentially Microchilus (hey Lance?) but definitely within the Goodyerinae. Growing in terra firme in deep shade.




Detail of above species. I was a few days too early. Perhaps the vivid red sepal tips are diagnostic?


----------



## gonewild (Jan 1, 2016)

kentuckiense said:


> Potentially Microchilus (hey Lance?) but definitely within the Goodyerinae. Growing in terra firme in deep shade.
> 
> Detail of above species. I was a few days too early. Perhaps the vivid red sepal tips are diagnostic?



Yes it likely is a Microchilus sp. (changed from Erythrodes).

I don't recall seeing this species with the red tipped flowers. I've probably seen 5 or 6 different foliage types but not seen them all flower. Yours seem to have wider leaves than most but similar variegated pattern.


----------



## Clark (Jan 1, 2016)

Nice trip.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 1, 2016)

What a great excursion!


----------



## abax (Jan 1, 2016)

Amazing how much fun and exploration one can do in
the rain! I've never seen any of these with the exception
of the Masdie. Great pics too.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Jan 2, 2016)

Great photos, thanks for posting. Nice to see things in situ even without positive ID.

I think I can narrow one down. "No idea. An Encyclia?" is probably correct as far as it goes. It appears to be Pollardia (former Encyclia, current Prosthechea). Whichever classification you prefer, but Pollardia gives a much smaller mob to contest with before you confront the whole Encyclia/Prosthechea horde.


----------



## Kawarthapine (Mar 14, 2016)

WOW.

I wish I could get on that trail...makes the Niagara Escarpmemt biome look boring!

Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## theshatterings (Mar 14, 2016)

Love the pics. Kept wondering if you saw any Masdevallia veitchiana the whole time as I was scrolling.. Good pacing! : )


----------



## suzyquec (Mar 15, 2016)

Awesome, I was in Peru in December and was lucky to see numerous orchids growing in the wild, including several masdevallia. Your photos bring back great memories.


----------

